# WANTED: companion rabbit



## laylabunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi all. I have a sad story to share and am hoping someone can help me find a companion bunny for my Layla. 







I got Layla, a four month old black Dutch about 2 weeks ago, not long after losing my precious Commander Bun Bun to complications from surgery. I just couldn't stand the empty cage and playpen. However it became apparent a few days ago that she was pregnant. Today she gave birth to six stillborn babies. It broke my heart to see those little ones. They never had a chance. My sister used to breed show rabbits and we believe that she was just too young and the father was probably her littermate, so severe inbreeding may have contributed. 

Poor Layla has been looking for her babies. She is not frantic, but I would like to start looking for a companion for her. I would prefer a buck and one that is already neutered, since my vet will charge about $200 to neuter and it's a huge expense since I obviously still need to get her spayed. If anyone out there knows of a little homeless bun, my heart and home are open.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm assuming it was you who called me today.

I do have a cute little man for you. However, he is not neutered. Let me know if you'd like to see him. I'll be gone tomorrow and part of Sunday.

I'd shop around on neutering costs.


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 9, 2010)

Aww that's great Pam! I hope laylabunny sees this


----------



## dootsmom (May 24, 2010)

I wish you were closer. I have so many nice, little, neutered, males that would be so happy to go to a loving, forever, home. Sigh.......


----------



## dootsmom (May 24, 2010)

BTW, she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Haley (Jun 5, 2010)

I see you are in PA- there are also a lot of rescue options near you and the male would already be neutered. A lot of rescues allow you to bring in your female for dates so that she can meet eligible bachelors. Bonding can often be difficult and you want to be sure you get a laid back male, especially if she is not spayed. I would definitely consider having her spayed as well. It will make for an easier bonding and less territorial behavior on her part.

Have you tried www.petfinder.com ? 

She is an adorable dutch (Im partial to dutch  ) I hope things work out for you both!


----------

